# Anybody kill any fawns this year?



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Any body kill any fawns ths year. I killed one that weghed about 40lbs field dressed. It wasnt a spotted fawn by the way it was a perfectly legal deer. MMMMMM GOOD EATIN....


----------



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

I killed a fawn too this year.. A doe walked out of a shelter belt and I shot her without knowing she had a small fawn behind her. After the doe went down the fawn came to check out why her mom was laying on the ground... and I had an extra doe tag, so instead of having the fawn all stressed out about her mothers murder, I shot her too. I must say the smaller they are the softer they fall. and the better they taste.


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

They are tasty


----------



## Greenhunter (Dec 31, 2005)

I put two in the freezer late in the season.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

shot 1 with the rifle and 1 the last day of bow season, ended up giving both of them away!!! not sure what I was doing, guess I had more deer to take out of the herd and didn't need all the meat!! both were doe fawns, which makes a big difference in my book, I feel bad if I get a button buck, could've been a state record ; )


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

i got one with a rifle and one with a bow...could have had one with spots but i had more fun watchin walk around bleating for its mom, then the horse of a mother come runnin out and the two took off into the wind.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

i shot two with my bow unsing my bonus doe tags, good eaten!!!!!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I shot one fawn (doe) during the muzzleloader season.

Good eats!


----------



## bowshot (Feb 15, 2006)

i busted one that wouldent have went 40 pounds live, had to shoot it it wouldent have made it through winter must have lost its mother early it looked sick so i just got rid of it


----------



## WOLFGANG (Feb 19, 2006)

I SHOT ONE IT ACTUALLY LOOKED BIGGER STANDING ALONE IN THE FEILD.IT WAS REALLY A GOOD SIZE DEER ANYWAY.MY 14 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER ALSO GOT ONE HER FIRST DEER VERY PROUD MOMENT.WE ALSO TOOK A MATURE DOE AND A 1X2 BUCK.


----------

